# Aftermarket lumbar kit is coming to CruzeTalk!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm currently discussing a kit with a company that is interested in marketing to our group. Those of you with bad backs or those who just want some better lower back support are going to have a solution soon! This will be a kit you install yourself, which will include a bladder, a compressor, switch, and everything you need to install. I'm currently working out the details, but I will hopefully have one of these kits in my hands soon so I can create a tutorial on how to install it. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds great! Even though I'm only 20, I have two ruptured discs in my lower back and the Cruze seats just don't cut it some days!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

We sell these at my shop!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wonderful! I'm tuned in!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Austin9991 said:


> Sounds great! Even though I'm only 20, I have two ruptured discs in my lower back and the Cruze seats just don't cut it some days!


Sorry to hear brotha. I'm 21 and have an effed up back as well, I understand....it's no fun.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent. My next mod (for my wife).


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Definitely interested in this!


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Count me interested.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I talked to the company today and the gears are turning. They also make some accessories for the Cruze as well. Pretty big company in fact. 

The lumbar kit bladder will be installed behind the seat cushion. This should make it safe for the stitching on the seat as well as not interfere with the seated heat element, if equipped. Hoping to get more communications going throughout the week and get a demo kit sent so I can make a writeup for it.

They also make this:


















GM Official Licensed Product. 3 year, 36,000 mile warranty. LED lenses have a smoked finish. "Safety enhanced distance performance."


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I talked to the company today and the gears are turning. They also make some accessories for the Cruze as well. Pretty big company in fact.
> 
> The lumbar kit bladder will be installed behind the seat cushion. This should make it safe for the stitching on the seat as well as not interfere with the seated heat element, if equipped. Hoping to get more communications going throughout the week and get a demo kit sent so I can make a writeup for it.
> 
> ...


Link please?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The lumbar kit bladder will be installed behind the seat cushion. This should make it safe for the stitching on the seat as well as not interfere with the seated heat element, if equipped. Hoping to get more communications going throughout the week and get a demo kit sent so I can make a writeup for it.


Excellent. I've seen too many lumbar supports that go above the seat cushion. I'm assuming it won't interfere with the seat mounted air bag.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Excellent. I've seen too many lumbar supports that go above the seat cushion. I'm assuming it won't interfere with the seat mounted air bag.


That's correct. This looks to be a very well built, solid product from a company that does things right.


----------



## gbmlt14 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice, I could use that for sure! Subscribing ^_^ 


 Sent via iphone


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Odd, I've always found the Cruze seats to be comfortable, even on long road trips. Firm, but comfortable.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm in for the fog lights


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm all over those fogs when I can get my hands on them as long as they don't ruin Christmas for my family


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Odd, I've always found the Cruze seats to be comfortable, even on long road trips. Firm, but comfortable.


I wish that was the case for us.
The seats in our 2000 classic P/U are cloth with lumbar bladder(OEM) and are much more comfortable than the "power" seats in the Cruze. Even after 14 years of use.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Link please?


This thread is the only place you will find them for now. Pricing is still being worked out as we speak.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nothing like working with two guys to lift off a 250 pound transformer off a post and drop it. So this old guy catches it before it hits the ground. Long story short, a bad back for awhile.

88 Supra has a power lumbar, fully adjustable, but must say, I prefer the electrically heated seats in our Cruze, that heat feels so go on long trips.

Ha, wonder with power lumbar if this would be an overkill. All I can say about the Supra power lumbar, besides its great and fully adjustable. Its all electrical that is far simpler than using an air compressor. But never had a reason to take it apart to learn what makes it tick. Uses a momentary on-off-momentary off DTDP switch to reverse the motor.

Ironically the shop manual shows everything detail on the power adjusted seat except for the power lumbar. 

This photo is from a Honda, sure its close to this using worm gear driven cabled coupled motors. Certainly are available, just the sheet metal would have to be done.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I talked to the company today and the gears are turning. They also make some accessories for the Cruze as well. Pretty big company in fact.
> 
> The lumbar kit bladder will be installed behind the seat cushion. This should make it safe for the stitching on the seat as well as not interfere with the seated heat element, if equipped. Hoping to get more communications going throughout the week and get a demo kit sent so I can make a writeup for it.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in this as well and want to buy it. Let me know about the shift knob as well. Thanks!!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Pricing has come in. This will start as a group buy, and I need 20+ people committed to make this work. That is 20 people to buy either the DRL (fog light) kit or the Lumbar kit. 

Group buy pricing is as follows:
Lumbar kit: $69 plus shipping ($99 retail)
DRL Kit: $219 plus shipping ($349 retail)

I'll post a new thread for the group by later as my lunch break is over and I need to get back to work.

Oh, and for the record, these are being made by Rostra Precision Controls

http://www.rostra.com


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd be in for a lumbar support, but only if the install is well documented


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GRIMland said:


> I'd be in for a lumbar support, but only if the install is well documented


Would you expect anything else from my tutorials?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Really like the fog lights but then again, I need to see how this is going to play with my HIDs. I don't use DRLs so I'm guessing it'll be fine - fog lights should turn on when I turn on the headlights. 

BTW, did they mention the color (kelvin rating) for these?

http://www.rostra.com/2012-2014-chevrolet-cruze-led-lighting.php


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha,already laid out a fortune for fog lamps considering what came in the box. Yet another headlamp switch I already had, but this one with a fog lamp contact block and a fog lamp icon mine didn't have. A couple of cheap bezels with holes in them, and a couple of cheap plastic housings. Oh, and a piece of wire.

But do the job in filling up that blind spot that shouldn't have been there in the first place. Same with way overpriced dealer installed splash shields, a minor flare out on the rear of the wheel wells would have killed the need for these and wouldn't have cost a cent more to manufacture. What happened to the door sills, use to be standard.

Can't comment on the power lumbar, doubt if they can be internal, didn't see them yet. Rear seat leather cushion can be compressed, but sure can't be expanded and would be quite the job to install.

Lumbar pillows may be a cheap solution, but then would insulate the heat from the electrically heated seat, so would be a tradeoff. Ha, maybe its time for me to go to the rest home.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, maybe its time for me to go to the rest home.


We don't care where you live.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Curious as to the install, as well whether they will interfere with the heated seat option. Could be in.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Can't wait too see how well the lumbar kit is designed.
Wish there was a aftermarket heated seat kit for our '13 model. Trim shop said nobody offers one due to the design of the SIR pressure mat in the passenger seat.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> Can't wait too see how well the lumbar kit is designed.
> Wish there was a aftermarket heated seat kit for our '13 model. Trim shop said nobody offers one due to the design of the SIR pressure mat in the passenger seat.


Trim shop needs to get with the times. I bought my Cruze Eco, which came with cloth, and paid the dealer to have heated leather installed aftermarket. Both seats have heated leather and the pressure mat functions. 

The kit is very well designed from what I have seen of it so far. Just waiting on getting my test kit so I can make a tutorial on installing it.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

It's always surprised me that car companies decided to remove this feature as if comfortable car seats aren't important. My 2006 Cobalt had it (and I needed it) and it wasn't the only compact at the time that had it.
Suddenly it's almost impossible to find on compacts. My 2013 Mazda 3 doesn't have it although the seat is pretty comfortable even without it (wider and deeper than the Cruze seat with decent cushioning), still there are times when I could use it.
Comfortable seats should be standard in every vehicle and I wish they started paying more attention to this (all companies, not just GM)


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Trim shop needs to get with the times. I bought my Cruze Eco, which came with cloth, and paid the dealer to have heated leather installed aftermarket. Both seats have heated leather and the pressure mat functions.
> 
> The kit is very well designed from what I have seen of it so far. Just waiting on getting my test kit so I can make a tutorial on installing it.


He asked if it was an Eco, apparently there is a difference. 
It would work for the '12 model but not the '13, he even called a vendor while I was there.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Link please?


+1 on that


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got my lumbar kit ordered, and it will be here on Thursday. 

Also, here's the link for the DRL kit:

Rostra 260-1020-CRUZ LED Daytime Running Light System


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I'll call them and see what they have to say about the seat heaters.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hmm 219 seems so steep... But maybe peace of mind is what I am paying for.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tcruze94 said:


> Hmm 219 seems so steep... But maybe peace of mind is what I am paying for.


That and some OEM level quality with a warranty, not something you bought off of some chinese website that may or may not fit right and may or may not need a few hours of wiring and may or may not last more than a year. It is after all a GM official licensed product.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

True... Okay so how many interested so far? I am pretty sure I will do it. Will they work on price anymore? They don't list a price on their website.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

tcruze94 said:


> True... Okay so how many interested so far? I am pretty sure I will do it. Will they work on price anymore? They don't list a price on their website.


Neve rmind, apparently I am slow this evening ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tcruze94 said:


> True... Okay so how many interested so far? I am pretty sure I will do it. Will they work on price anymore? They don't list a price on their website.


I'll start a group buy once I've installed and taken pictures of the lumbar kit and posted a writeup for it. That way, people know what they're getting themselves into. The instructions for the DRL kit are already on their website so that is already clear as far as what's involved.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll start a group buy once I've installed and taken pictures of the lumbar kit and posted a writeup for it. That way, people know what they're getting themselves into. The instructions for the DRL kit are already on their website so that is already clear as far as what's involved.


Okay sounds good! Looks like the install is fine. The only thing I didn't like was the cutting of a 25,000 investment...


----------



## Greycruzer (Sep 3, 2014)

Where do I get those led lights that go where the dog light should be?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Greycruzer said:


> Where do I get those led lights that go where the dog light should be?


I'll be setting up a group buy for them. I will provide contact information at that time. Give me a week.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

There is a vendor who sells these retail for 269.99 with free shipping. Called charafa. Com...

Looks like they will do bulk order deals as well. You may be able to negotiate better prices from them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tcruze94 said:


> There is a vendor who sells these retail for 269.99 with free shipping. Called charafa. Com...
> 
> Looks like they will do bulk order deals as well. You may be able to negotiate better prices from them.


This group buy is coming straight from Rostra so I'm doubting that they'd be able to do it for cheaper.


----------



## danielmyers06 (Jul 24, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll be setting up a group buy for them. I will provide contact information at that time. Give me a week.




Hi i am really interested in the Rostra led drl's. Please let me know when/ where to sign up for the group buy. Thanks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got my kit in on Saturday. Here are some pictures. 

The bladder with a hard plastic backing and wiring harness:









Pump, switch, and mounting hardware:


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## happystan (Oct 28, 2014)

I am ready to buy a lumber support. Where and when?


----------



## Brwnelky (Feb 3, 2013)

Any updates? I used a sweater for lumbar support when I drove from Arizona to Florida in September. Then a half deflated water bottle for a semi-surprise four hour trip recently. I am beyond ready for this kit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Worked 70 hours this week and didn't get a chance to before that. Had to buy a new bit since those bolts in the back of the seat are stuck tight. I'll try to get the seat out tonight.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

How's this coming along? Taking the CTD from Austin to Vegas in January and it sure would be nice to have some of these.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The group buy is now available. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...ostra-group-buy-cruze-lumbar-kit-drl-kit.html


----------

